# Kittens day 5 pics :)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Bubas are doing so well 
Weights are: jellybean: 180, Toffee Siwrl: 196 & lil piggy bumbum cocokisses: 235Grams!

They all know me and dont cry if i pick them up :001_wub: they are soo soft to *sigh* :001_wub:

These are my fav pics:


















Biting his paw!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:









I had to kittensit while mum went out, she met some friends had some dinner and drinks  and the kits fell asleep on me like this, curled up on my hand & arm!! :001_wub: :001_wub:









after mum got home and i moved my hand they all stayed there!  









& some more,


































































he crawled up onto mums back lol then he rolled off!! :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhhh bless their little hearts. they are gorgeous.
love their little pink bits,
michelle x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

im not really into cats but they are so pretty!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are so adorable!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gosh day 5 already! They are just adorable


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

harrys_mum said:


> ahhhh bless their little hearts. they are gorgeous.
> love their little pink bits,
> michelle x


thanks i love the pink to 



archiebaby said:


> im not really into cats but they are so pretty!!!!:thumbup:


lol they are gorge though! 



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


lol thanks! 



metame said:


> they are so adorable!


thanks! 



tylow said:


> Gosh day 5 already! They are just adorable


i know so quick!!! be day 50 soon


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

They're lovely  Are you taking photos of them every day/week? It would be interesting to see how quickly they grow in the first few weeks.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ehasler said:


> They're lovely  Are you taking photos of them every day/week? It would be interesting to see how quickly they grow in the first few weeks.


I take pics everyday and vids, always do as I like the new owners to watch them grow and be a part of their learning curves etc

I am also a picture taking addict lol and I just love taking piccis of them! :001_wub:

when they are 12weeks Ill do a weekly collarge on how they grew! :thumbup:


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

Sooooooooo cute. 

Jen


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous hun , 2nd photo is that little piggy on end as he looks twice the size of other 2 :scared:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like you have some mitteds there


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> Gorgeous hun , 2nd photo is that little piggy on end as he looks twice the size of other 2 :scared:


lol he is thats why!! 



jenny armour said:


> looks like you have some mitteds there


yeh i think they all are  or poss 2 of them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

moandben said:


> Sooooooooo cute.
> 
> Jen


thanks!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

GeordieBabe said:


> Gorgeous hun , 2nd photo is that little piggy on end as he looks twice the size of other 2 :scared:


Hahaha I thought that too! little chubba! gorgeous babies.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Hahaha I thought that too! little chubba! gorgeous babies.


lol he is the biggest lil buba!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fab pics I love them they are so cute xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I want them all!!!! i want them now!!!! Oh, i need a cat so, so badly..


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

They are lovely and so pink and new. Gorgeous.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Fab pics I love them they are so cute xx


thanks! 



cheekyscrip said:


> I want them all!!!! i want them now!!!! Oh, i need a cat so, so badly..


lol thanks! are you going to start looking for one!! 



Val001 said:


> They are lovely and so pink and new. Gorgeous.


thanks!!!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Omg the big one is just adorable  I hope the home he is going to is extra large :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

merothe said:


> Omg the big one is just adorable  I hope the home he is going to is extra large :thumbup:


lol! someone already has their eye on him and i think their home is medium size lol


----------

